# Soundstream Reference 500sx Repair



## sdiesel (Jan 31, 2012)

my Reference 500sx works, but not right. I am unable to adjust the gain when in mono mode. Mixed mono i can adjust, but not mono. The guy I took it to wants to replace the two small boards next to r29 and r92 as well as the mono switch. I've got a pic of said "boards" but think I need photobucket or something to upload it to this site.










1. Does this sound right that all 3 should be replaced??
2. Where can I get parts from?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

May as well replace every single switch in that amplifier while you have the board out. J&R on eBay used to have the driver boards, but they stopped repairing Soundstream amplifiers a long time ago. 

If I can find them, I may still have 7 gain voltage switches left. You can have them for the price of shipping if I can locate them.


----------



## sdiesel (Jan 31, 2012)

ChrisB said:


> If I can find them, I may still have 7 gain voltage switches left. You can have them for the price of shipping if I can locate them.


Oh... this would be so helpful.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Loved my Reference 700 but that thing burned up twice on me before I sold it. Good luck with repair.


----------

